# Where will a state record Flathead come from?



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Let the debate begin, what body of water, besides the Ohio do you think has the best chance for a state record flathead? I might be mistaken, but the Ohio is not considered Ohio water anyway, correct?

While I have not heard reports any flatheads even approaching the current record of 76 lbs, I would hate to think that there is not one out there.:B


----------



## AverageJoe82 (Nov 7, 2011)

If I had to guess besides the Ohio, I would say one of three places. Tappan, Piedmont or Seneca. Caught one at Tappan this past year that was my PB. Over 50lbs. I think any one of these three could have a state record in them


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

Always wanted to try all 3 of those. Wife originally from Woodsfield so I fish out of powhatten a lot on Ohio. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I think the Scioto river up to about Chillicothe could have a state record.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Fishman43078 said:


> Let the debate begin, what body of water, besides the Ohio do you think has the best chance for a state record flathead? I might be mistaken, but the Ohio is not considered Ohio water anyway, correct?
> 
> While I have not heard reports any flatheads even approaching the current record of 76 lbs, I would hate to think that there is not one out there.:B


If it isn't an Ohio waterway, then why do I have to abide by OHIO rules when fishing? Why are there OHIO limits ? Why do you need an OHIO boat license? Why can I only keep 30 Whites & Hybrids when the rest of the state is unlimited? One of the best OHIO waterways if you know what you're doing.


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

Kansas, most likely.


----------



## youngunner (Jun 21, 2009)

Muskingum river and watershed 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## livtofsh (May 13, 2004)

probly pay pond LOL


----------



## fishinnick (Feb 19, 2011)

livtofsh said:


> probly pay pond LOL


Or even just someone's private pond/lake. Our state is messed up and state records are allowed to be caught out of private water, so grow 'em big and get your name in the books

Honestly though, I have no idea since I'm not a flathead fisherman. There's gotta be a monster lurking in the Ohio though.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

fishinnick said:


> Or even just someone's private pond/lake. Our state is messed up and state records are allowed to be caught out of private water, so grow 'em big and get your name in the books
> 
> Honestly though, I have no idea since I'm not a flathead fisherman. There's gotta be a monster lurking in the Ohio though.


Privately owned ponds do count, but pay lakes do not. I'd say one of the muskingum lakes. (I believe Piedmont held the record at one time if I'm not mistaken)

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Fishman43078 said:


> Let the debate begin, what body of water, besides the Ohio do you think has the best chance for a state record flathead? I might be mistaken, but the Ohio is not considered Ohio water anyway, correct?
> 
> While I have not heard reports any flatheads even approaching the current record of 76 lbs, I would hate to think that there is not one out there.:B


Any record fish caught out of the Ohio river will count towards the books.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## dstiner86 (Jun 5, 2012)

youngunner said:


> Muskingum river and watershed
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


+1 here.. I've only fished the muskingum once and that was ages ago befoee I really knew the difference of catfish or truly appreciated fishing but I caught two cats there that when placed in a 5gallon bucket they extended out over a foot each.. also seen a guys live well that had massive ones.. given I said ages ago meaning I was a mere ten maybe so all I knkw was they were big catfish and it was awesome!. But I'm sure that river system still hold massive flats and possibly even a state record could be lurking in its depths

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Chubz (Apr 8, 2009)

Mosquito lake holds some giant flatheads. I seen 1 a few yrs ago caught in a trott line that was 62lbs.


----------



## slimdaddy45 (Aug 27, 2007)

A former neighbor of mine moved to Meigs county several yrs ago caught and released a 82 lb flathead in the Ohio River about 3 yrs ago he showed me pics of it when I visited him last yr I told him why didnt he take the record with he said he didnt want to kill it and freeze it for a piece of paper he weighed it and took some pics and its still swimming .I have no reason not to believe the ol guy it was a huge fish by the pic you could see it was alot bigger compared to my 56.5 # fish


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

all fish caught in Ohio River along the WV border would be counted as a WV record since they own the entire river, even if caught from Ohio Bank. along Ky border, the catch would have to be within the 100 foot boundry ( Give or take) to count as an Ohio Record, so if you caught it from mid river which is owned by KY and you fished with a reciprocal license ( Ohio ) but did not have a KY License the record would not count, Happened to a catfish buddy of mine last Spring....


Salmonid


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

I'd say the big scioto river has a good chance of breaking the record. Caught quite a few last year down around Lucasville in the 30's and 40's. My buddy hooked into one that he couldn't do anything with. It swam down river then turned up river pulling drag like it wasn't even there the whole time. After fighting this fish for 10 minutes it spit the hook. He said its the biggest fish he's ever hooked. And he caught a 65 Ib flathead out of the Ohio River about 10 years ago.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

dstiner86 said:


> +1 here.. I've only fished the muskingum once and that was ages ago befoee I really knew the difference of catfish or truly appreciated fishing but I caught two cats there that when placed in a 5gallon bucket they extended out over a foot each.. also seen a guys live well that had massive ones.. given I said ages ago meaning I was a mere ten maybe so all I knkw was they were big catfish and it was awesome!. But I'm sure that river system still hold massive flats and possibly even a state record could be lurking in its depths
> 
> 
> +2!!
> ...


----------



## GirthBrooks (May 2, 2012)

Probably a private pond someone keeps full of bluegill with one big flathead thrown into it...I know a few instances of.this happening and making some big catfish swell up like whales.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

Salmonid said:


> all fish caught in Ohio River along the WV border would be counted as a WV record since they own the entire river, even if caught from Ohio Bank. along Ky border, the catch would have to be within the 100 foot boundry ( Give or take) to count as an Ohio Record, so if you caught it from mid river which is owned by KY and you fished with a reciprocal license ( Ohio ) but did not have a KY License the record would not count, Happened to a catfish buddy of mine last Spring....
> 
> 
> Salmonid


Theres no way if you catch a fish in Ohio it would be considered WV...
How is that possible?


----------



## SMBHooker (Jan 3, 2008)

Salmonid said:


> all fish caught in Ohio River along the WV border would be counted as a WV record since they own the entire river, even if caught from Ohio Bank. along Ky border, the catch would have to be within the 100 foot boundry ( Give or take) to count as an Ohio Record, so if you caught it from mid river which is owned by KY and you fished with a reciprocal license ( Ohio ) but did not have a KY License the record would not count, Happened to a catfish buddy of mine last Spring....
> 
> 
> Salmonid


Wow, what fish did he get that didn't count? This sounds like an awful but interesting case. What are the details and/or lessons to be learned?!?

How is it that Kentuckey owns most the river and Ohio gets only 100'? I would think that ownership would be to the middle of the Ohio waterway for both? Don't understand the logic or history on this?


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I think Salmoid is talking about the Steve Douglas "record". Youtube his name and record fail.. if that is the case he is talking about. If not I'm sure you will find it interesting. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Hatchetman (Apr 13, 2004)

The Ohio state record was caught in Clendenning. That lake still has some monsters in it as does Tappan and Piedmont.
If you catch a state record fish in the Ohio with an Ohio license it's a state record. You get credit for a Fish Ohio fish if it's caught in the river. If you are an Ohio resident you have to have an Ohio license to fish the Ohio River so there is no reason for it not to count....


----------



## Fishman43078 (Apr 16, 2013)

I fish the scioto around chillicothe with a friend who fishes it a lot more than me and there is a stretch of river between chillicothe and where salt creek dumps in that I feel has a state record in it. There are a couple deep holes with loads of debri from old bridges and such. Have hooked a couple that have been unable to turn before getting into the junk.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## FlatKat (Jul 20, 2012)

I havent heard Salt Fork in the mix?


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

The GMR has some huge flatheads south of Dayton


----------



## JSeeger (Jun 13, 2018)

A reservoir in SW Ohio that gets next to no pressure for flatheads by someone whos in the right place at the right time..

Im thinking it goes 80 plus.


----------

